# Food Question Abu Dhabi



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Guys

I'm a bit picky when it comes to food and quite simple in fact. I was wondering if any of you know where you can get some packages chicken or chicken salad in Abu dhabi. Do the Carrefour's or M&s stock them? If so you know roughly know the prices?

Also any other suggestion on where I could get some high protein foods at a reasonable price?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

For ready made chilled foods I would suggest Waitrose which has several outlets around the capital. Not sure if that counts as advertising, but probably Carrefour do somethiing similar but more downmarket and Lulu more downmarket again. M&S don't do chilled meals last time I checked - only frozen food and packets/cans. Prices? Sorry, I have no idea (I'm vegetarian).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Wouldn't the cheapest way be to buy cooked chicken and make the salad yourself?


----------

